# Tavr - Is there a 90 day global



## Shrina (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there a 90 day global for TAVR procedures?


----------



## ilovemyboys777@yahoo.com (Mar 26, 2013)

is it a 3 code?  if so then yes...the 3codes have 90 day global period


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 26, 2013)

Both 33880 and 33881 have a 90 day global. As does 33883.


----------



## Misty Dawn (Apr 3, 2013)

Shrina said:


> Is there a 90 day global for TAVR procedures?



TAVR code 33361-33365 have 0 day global period.


----------

